# Does anyone have the Incipio Kaddy cover for Kindle 3?



## purdyhair (Jan 4, 2011)

I was disappointed by my Javoedge flip cover so I thought this looked pretty good:

http://www.myincipio.com/Amazon-Kindle-3-Cases-Accessories/Incipio-Amazon-Kindle-3-kaddy-Nylon-Folio.asp

I can't find any reviews for it though! I don't want to buy it blindly so I was hoping someone here might have an opinion?

Thank you!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks nice -- does it use a rail system to secure the Kindle?  Never even heard of this one before, but it looks like a nice option (although I prefer flip style).  Hopefully, someone around here has one -- I'll be interested to read some reviews, too.

What don't you like about your Javoedge Flip?


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey I haven't seen that before; thanks for the link. That cover actually looks pretty nicely done: no pockets, a closure strap, simple looks. I may consider picking one up. It must be recently released. It's not even on Amazon yet, and their other products are.


----------



## purdyhair (Jan 4, 2011)

I found that the magnets were too weak to hold the cover in place securely enough. I had no confidence that it would remain closed in my purse without a rubberband or something. I also discovered that the magnets wouldn't hold it closed when it the top was flipped over which I (mistakenly?) thought was a feature. It was also kind of awkward to hold with the cover flipped over.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

purdyhair said:


> I found that the magnets were too weak to hold the cover in place securely enough. I had no confidence that it would remain closed in my purse without a rubberband or something. I also discovered that the magnets wouldn't hold it closed when it the top was flipped over which I (mistakenly?) thought was a feature. It was also kind of awkward to hold with the cover flipped over.


Was this referring to the Javoedge?


----------



## purdyhair (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh! Yeah, sorry. The whole magnets thing was about the Javoedge I got


----------



## esenef74 (Jan 6, 2011)

Are we drawing straws for who should be the Guinea Pig


----------



## cruzn72 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello All

I am new to the forum and Kindle ownership.  I received my Kindle 3 yesterday and can tell it was one of the better investments I have made.  I just placed an order for the Incipio cover and will let you know how it works in 5-7 days.  I will post pictures as well because the pictures on the Incipio site are not very good.

dpinmd - from the pictures on the site it looks like the Kindle slides into rails that hold it on the sides.

Dave


----------



## purdyhair (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh wow awesome Dave! Thank you!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I like the looks of this. Can't wait till Dave gets his


----------



## cruzn72 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello All

I received my Incipio Kaddy cover on Tuesday. I have been reading with it on the Kindle and think I made a good purchase.

*Disclaimer *  - I am a very simple person. Writing a review about a product is, at best, difficult for me. As long as a product does not totally suck, I can usually make it work. Also, this is my first cover so it may really suck and I don't realize it. That said, here goes nothing.

The nylon exterior seems durable enough. It has a grid pattern that adds some detail. The front and back covers have an insert (cardboard?) sewn between the nylon exterior and microsuede interior. I tried bending the corner of the front cover and it feels more rigid than the cardboard box my K3 came in. The cover is not as sturdy as a full plastic case but it offers good screen protection when closed.

The microsuede interior feels nice. There are no pockets or other flaps on the interior of the front cover which is what I was looking for.

The spine is "hinged" in two places and allows the front cover to be held behind the Kindle while reading. The front cover does not fold flat when flipped behind the device. If you looked at it end ways with the front cover flipped back, a right triangle is formed with the back cover.

The Kindle is held in the cover by a plastic rail on each side above the previous page buttons and a quarter moon shaped rail at the bottom corners. You slide the Kindle in from the top. Tension from the rails is what keeps the Kindle in the cover. Just holding the cover upside down will not cause the Kindle to fall out. It will come out of the cover if you shake hard enough. For me, the cover is there to protect the screen. If the Kindle fell off the end table, it won't go flying out of the cover. If I hold on to the cover and whip it at the wall, the Kindle is going to go for a ride.

Finally (I hope), all controls are easily accessible with the cover on.

As I said earlier, I am very happy with the cover and even though I hate recommending things I would recommend this cover.

Sorry for the long post. If you have any questions, let me know.

Dave


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

^^^
Thanks for the detailed review, Dave. It will definitely come in handy for someone.


----------

